# Is this GERD?



## aadhi (Jan 4, 2014)

I had endoscopy, colonoscopy and pill cam months before and was diagnosed with GERD. Actually my problem is every 2 hours, i have to eat. Otherwise my stomach starts choking and then growling sound occurs. Finally gas forms inside and disturbs me till it comes outside. I am taking pantoprazole till now and i don't find any big difference. I am afraid of its side effects. Someone please tell me if this is GERD or something else?

Thanks


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I suggest that you also ask a doctor. I just started having these symptoms now, but its probably because of the spicy food I ate a few days ago.


----------



## aadhi (Jan 4, 2014)

Doctors? The only word they say is IBS. I am just fed up of these medicines, supplements and suffering. Tried almost everything i came through online. Before it was just lactose intolerant. Since my fissure and weight loss happened, for the past 1 year - almost everything became intolerable. My food is just mashed rice and bread. If i go out of that, i end up with loose irritating stools. I lost interest in work and personal life. Upon that add on bonus pelvic pain, skin problem and sinus. Just looking around forums and consoling myself by trying remedies. Seems like my stomach became like a decomposed plastic.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

aadhi said:


> Doctors? The only word they say is IBS. I am just fed up of these medicines, supplements and suffering. Tried almost everything i came through online. Before it was just lactose intolerant. Since my fissure and weight loss happened, for the past 1 year - almost everything became intolerable. My food is just mashed rice and bread. If i go out of that, i end up with loose irritating stools. I lost interest in work and personal life. Upon that add on bonus pelvic pain, skin problem and sinus. Just looking around forums and consoling myself by trying remedies. Seems like my stomach became like a decomposed plastic.


I am reading a book called Making sense of IBS. There is a case study which you could benefit from. Another person had been on a diet of just 2-3 things for a long time. Slowly and gradually, she introduced more foods into the diet each week, beginning with the easiest foods that are generally good for most people. This was done AFTER a large number of tests (Celiac, Lactose, CBC, ESR etc) were okay. I don't remember if there was a test for SIBO.

She reported that she could eat many more things and the problems of IBS, except a bit of bloating were resolved. So, maybe you could research this and try this approach and see how it goes. Take help from a doctor if need be.


----------



## aadhi (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I read the book "Eating for IBS" by heather. I will read the book you mentioned and hopefully i get some change soon.


----------

